# Looking to set-up a trip for Tuesday 11/22



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Any one up for a bay trip on Tuesday 11/22? Going to fish Chocolate Bay or if you know the waters well in another bay I'm game for that too. PM me.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Ended up not going today. May try to go around noon tomorrow. Have room for 1.


----------

